
Ask HN: Australian ISP blocking DNS - fratlas
An Australian ISP (&quot;Southern Phone&quot;) has just started blocking Google + Cloudflare DNS servers (but not their own of course) from our home connection. Is this legal? Nothing in the contract about reserving the right to do this.<p>Feels like a huge invasion of privacy. Is there any course of action? ACCC? Or just switch provider.
======
tiernano
does DOH work?

